
LinkedIn is moving to Microsoft's Azure public cloud - tonyaiken
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/23/linkedin-is-moving-to-microsoft-azure-three-years-after-acquisition.html
======
QuinnyPig
They would like to add cloud to their professional network on Azure.

